# [CLOSED] MoonlightAbsol's Freebies! + Some other art stuff



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 6, 2015)

The artwork below is out of date, so check later posts, okay?
~~~~~~~

It's almost winter break and you know what that means: it's time for me to return out of hiding to take some commissions! …Or I would, except I don't need any TBT/IGB, which means the only option is RLC and I dunno how to do that soooo…

Some of you might remember me, but I think the last time I was on was a few months ago when I randomly commissioned someone, and I haven't posted anything since, like, April or something. I used to be on 24/7 since I was homeschooled (I used to do competitive gymnastics), but since I stopped last year, I've gone back to normal high school and whew lemme tell you it's really hard to find free time to draw when you're a junior….

Anyway, since I don't need any money for anything, I've decided to do free drawings instead! Drawings will be either shaded pencil sketches or colored with copic, depending on what you want. I can also do digital if you'd like (see my avi), but I'd prefer to do traditional



Spoiler: Out of date-ish stuff





























Spoiler: Out of date-ish colored things



This one's pencil






Aaaand this one's Copic~








RULES:

I will be drawing _everything_ because I always feel bad on those freebie threads where people pick and choose. I understand why, because there's usually so many requests, but this is a personal choice based on my own feelings. As such, the time between request date and post date could be anything from a few hours to a few days, depending on how many prior drawings I have.

I WILL NOT DRAW
~ Furries (gijinkas and the like are fine)
~ Mecha
~ NSFW (this should be a given; I'm under 18)
~ Elderly
~ Armor, unless it's really light. I'll have to approve on this, sorry. Some examples of what I mean by "light armor": [x] [x] [x]
^^The example images are in a weird formatting because the sizes mysteriously got smaller when I went back and checked them, so I apologize

I _can_ do couples, but don't expect them to be too 'romantic' as drawings with more than one character I still need more practice with.

Also, if you don't give refs, I will not draw your request, except for under certain circumstances

Aaand, that's really all! I'm excited to be back!
~~~~~~~


----------



## sej (Dec 6, 2015)

Your art is nice!
Maybe my oc? 


Spoiler:  










Tysm!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 6, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1145

Tysm!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 6, 2015)

KISSES U N UR ART
HIIII HOW HAVE THINGS BEEN GOING? YOUVE IMPROVED SO MUCH OMG <33333333 its great to see you again!!

i feel like a jerk for asking but if you feel like drawing bridgette or any of her boys id love it :'D thank you so much for the consideration and im happy to see you around again! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 6, 2015)

Here's Sej's! 


Spoiler


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 6, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Here's Sej's!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wow! Your art is so cool!


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Dec 6, 2015)

I love your art! It's nice to see you around again! Maybe my OC?



Spoiler:  







Thank you for any consideration!


----------



## sej (Dec 6, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Here's Sej's!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



/screams
AHHH!! IT'S SO CUTE AHHHHHH
Tysm!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

Omg these are really good!

Clicky! → ★

Thanks for considering ^^

Edit: Oh, and could mine be coloured please?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 6, 2015)

Cocoa-


Spoiler











Sorry these are taking quite a bit lol


----------



## piske (Dec 6, 2015)

Cuute!!! Would you like to try my little macaron boy? He's in my siggie! :>


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 6, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> KISSES U N UR ART
> HIIII HOW HAVE THINGS BEEN GOING? YOUVE IMPROVED SO MUCH OMG <33333333 its great to see you again!!
> 
> i feel like a jerk for asking but if you feel like drawing bridgette or any of her boys id love it :'D thank you so much for the consideration and im happy to see you around again! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread


Nuuuu no no you're not a jerk I swear! besides i haven't drawn her with riddler yet so its all good~ It's been going well! School is school but what can ya really do about it /shrugs 



SuperStar2361 said:


> Edit: Oh, and could mine be coloured please?


Sure!
~~

Friendly reminder these can be colored if you want

- - - Post Merge - - -

all right sorry guys but I'm going out for a bit now, I'll continue in a bit when I can!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 6, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Cocoa-
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ah oh my gosh!! It's awesome


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 6, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Nuuuu no no you're not a jerk I swear! besides i haven't drawn her with riddler yet so its all good~ It's been going well! School is school but what can ya really do about it /shrugs



oh then by all means B) and id love to see it colored if you can~
im really glad to hear that!! yeah i know omg.... school is a real pain in the ass isnt it XD; youll be on break soon tho right?


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Dec 6, 2015)

Since these can be colored, could you color mine if you feel like it?


----------



## Hatori (Dec 6, 2015)

Wow, very nice art! 

If you'd like, would you give her a go? *[x]*

Colored if possible but not necessary! Thank you for your consideration ^^

And keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2015)

these are amazing!

if you're not too busy, maybe try this character?: (*x*)
excuse my crappy art omg
coloured if you have the time would be great!!

thanks so much!


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 6, 2015)

Oh wow, I remember you! Your art was fantastic!

Consider any of my OCs, maybe?
[Link!]

Colored would be awesome but if it's too much don't worry about it!


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Consider this cute? :>

[x]


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 6, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh then by all means B) and id love to see it colored if you can~
> im really glad to hear that!! yeah i know omg.... school is a real pain in the ass isnt it XD; youll be on break soon tho right?


Yep! My last day is the 18, I'm not sure when I go back, sometime in January but idk for sure. I prob won't be on again until this weekend, but once break starts, I'll be here! And then I'll prob'ly have to disappear again until spring break :0 


Kenziegirl1229 said:


> Since these can be colored, could you color mine if you feel like it?





peterjohnson said:


> coloured if you have the time would be great!!


Alright, I'll see what I can do with coloring~


Pokemanz said:


> Oh wow, I remember you! Your art was fantastic!
> 
> Consider any of my OCs, maybe?
> [Link!]
> ...


Someone else remembers me yaaaaaaay :'D
----
Suddenly everyone's asking for colors, which is fine, but please understand that they take a lot more time than just a sketch, and since I go back to school tomorrow, it'll take a while for them to get up. 

I also have shirohibiki's done, it'll be up when I get back home


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 6, 2015)

Ahhh I'm home now!


Spoiler: oooooh shirohibiki



i normally don't do kisses because my profiles suck but I hope i didn't disappoint :'D and it's kinda blurry too oopsplus you're my biggest fan so i try







I have time to do one more and then I'm gonna call it a night


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm not sure if this will triple post or if it'll post merge so if it triple posts I'm so sorry ah
Kenziegirl1229's is done, and that's the last one for now~


Spoiler











Like I said, last one for tonight! I have school this whole week, so I won't be around again until the weekend. I might post stuff if I have time during the week, but if not, thanks for understanding~


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Dec 6, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I'm not sure if this will triple post or if it'll post merge so if it triple posts I'm so sorry ah
> Kenziegirl1229's is done, and that's the last one for now~
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh! I love her so much! Thank you Absol!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 6, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Ahhh I'm home now!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: oooooh shirohibiki
> ...



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH I SMILED SO MUCH OOOOOOMGGGGGGGGGGGG
I LOVE IT AH///// ITS ADORABLE!!! IM SO EXCITED OMG THANK YOU SO MUCHHHHHHH 
NO YOURE GREAT AT PROFILES ITS PERFECT. EEEEEEEK THANK YOU THANK YOU I LOVE IT SO MUCH


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 7, 2015)

Dammit, I should have asked for colour xD

They're so cute! Ah!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 7, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Dammit, I should have asked for colour xD
> 
> They're so cute! Ah!


You can still have it colored if you want! The only thing is I'd go back and color it after I finish some other requests~


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 7, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> You can still have it colored if you want! The only thing is I'd go back and color it after I finish some other requests~


What, really? That would be awesome! Thanks <3


----------



## sej (Dec 7, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> You can still have it colored if you want! The only thing is I'd go back and color it after I finish some other requests~



If you don't mind you could colour mine if you want? <3
Your colouring is anazing ahhhh


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 7, 2015)

Sej said:


> If you don't mind you could colour mine if you want? <3
> Your colouring is anazing ahhhh


Sure~


----------



## sej (Dec 7, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Sure~



Tysm!


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Dec 7, 2015)

Could I possibly convince you to do another one of my OC's if you aren't too busy?



Spoiler:  







She is very serious about EVERYTHING.

If you don't want to do another one of mine I understand but if you do then yay! I love your art! Tysm for considering! (I could pay if you want me to since I'm asking for another!)


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 7, 2015)

Kenziegirl1229 said:


> Could I possibly convince you to do another one of my OC's if you aren't too busy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see what I can do~

Another friendly reminder that I won't be posting stuff here during the week, I'm too busy with school. Drawings will be up on the weekend!


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Dec 7, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I'll see what I can do~
> 
> Another friendly reminder that I won't be posting stuff here during the week, I'm too busy with school. Drawings will be up on the weekend!



Awesome thank you Absol!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey I know youre busy, but if you can, can you draw my couple OC's?
(you can also draw only one but I prefer both  )


Spoiler: girl



http://imgur.com/kk7lOvs





Spoiler: boy



http://imgur.com/hCs0SIE


Thanks so much! I love your art! <3


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 12, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Hey I know youre busy, but if you can, can you draw my couple OC's?
> (you can also draw only one but I prefer both  )
> 
> 
> ...


Sure! I'll see what I can do~
~~~~~~~~~

So sorry guys, but it turns out I'm busier this weekend than I thought! Unfortunately, this means I won't be posting anything until at least next weekend, as that is when my school's winter break begins

Thanks for understanding~


----------



## Aerious (Dec 12, 2015)

draw me kissing tbt bells


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 21, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Cuute!!! Would you like to try my little macaron boy? He's in my siggie! :>


He's no longer in  your sig, would you mind sending refs?
~~~
Aha it's winter break so I'm back! I have three finished drawings, plus Hatori's, which is a wip atm


Spoiler: SuperStar2361













Spoiler: peterjohnson



can i just say your plus boy avi is fab










Spoiler: Pokemanz










Sorry about image sizing if they're too big, i'm having some issues atm

That's all for now! I'll be back with more later; my mom is yelling at me to do chores oops


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Dec 21, 2015)

Those are gorgeous! 
I'm so excited for mine xD


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 21, 2015)

I just LOVE the sketch of the girl with headphones! She is just adorbs!!






Maybe my dweeb?

- - - Post Merge - - -

PS...SUPER jelly of your copics!


----------



## Peter (Dec 21, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> can i just say your plus boy avi is fab



aaaah omg i love it!! your style is so amazing
thank you so much!
//also tysm plus boy is my jam


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 21, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Spoiler: Pokemanz



Omg she looks AMAZING
I swear your style is just perfect THANK YOU

omg and you gave her glasses... no one ever gives her glasses for some reason... perfection ;u;


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Dec 22, 2015)

Do you still do these freebies? I would absolutely love one, your art is amazing.  I wont put a ref here in case you don't take any more requests.


----------



## mugii (Dec 22, 2015)

same here! ^^^


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 22, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> He's no longer in  your sig, would you mind sending refs?
> ~~~
> Aha it's winter break so I'm back! I have three finished drawings, plus Hatori's, which is a wip atm
> 
> ...



Omg that's amazinggggggg

TYSM! DD


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 22, 2015)

Archaeopteryx said:


> Do you still do these freebies? I would absolutely love one, your art is amazing.  I wont put a ref here in case you don't take any more requests.


Yeah, I'm still taking requests. The stuff I have left will most likely be up tomorrow, so feel free to leave refs if you want~


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm dying this art is amazing

So, I can't actually provide any refs, but if I was able to describe the commission, would you be able to do it?


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 22, 2015)

I wanna request something, but I hope it wouldn't end up being a workload.


----------



## himeki (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey! ^o^ Would you be able to draw [this character]?
Thanks for considering!


----------



## mugii (Dec 23, 2015)

do you mind doing my oc? :00



Spoiler: maunaaa












she has caramel skin, dark brown hair, and dark red eyes 



i really like the colorin on you art, so pretty  thank you for considering!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 23, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm dying this art is amazing
> 
> So, I can't actually provide any refs, but if I was able to describe the commission, would you be able to do it?



It depends on how detailed the character is/how well you can describe it. It's not my strong suit and it definitely won't be perfect, but I can attempt to if you want



Hyogo said:


> I wanna request something, but I hope it wouldn't end up being a workload.



I finished the other drawings now so feel free ahah 
~~~~~~~

Anyway, as promised, here's the rest! Still haven't gone back and colored the others yet but I will!


Spoiler: Hatori



fun fact: I redrew this five times










Spoiler: P O C K Y













Spoiler: Kenziegirl1229



I forgot to say no armor unless it's light, so it's my mistake if it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to. And she's just too cute I couldn't resist anyways~










Spoiler: Kawaii Cupcakes













Spoiler: aleshapie













Spoiler: MayorEvvie



I love her design omg










Spoiler: mugii










~~~~~

Other than that, I fixed up the rules in the first post. To anyone new, please check them out. It's mostly the same as before, but I changed a thing about couples and armor for the future

Any new drawings will either be up tomorrow or after Christmas.


----------



## mugii (Dec 23, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> It depends on how detailed the character is/how well you can describe it. It's not my strong suit and it definitely won't be perfect, but I can attempt to if you want
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aHH all of the art freebs are so so amazing and adorable! thank you!


----------



## milkyi (Dec 23, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Spoiler: P O C K Y



Thank you so much! I love it! ;v;


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 23, 2015)

Alright; I'll try my best to describe him.

So he is tall, somewhat skinny, has a slight build, and has a skinny face. He has brown, short hair, blue eyes, high cheekbones, and a small nose. He doesn't have much cheek fat, has a very clean face, and a good physical stature. He wears a red jacket with white sleeves, blue jeans, glasses and a black analog wrist watch.

I don't really know how to describe him anymore. If you can't do it, then thank you very much for considering. If you can, could you please do it with colour?


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2015)

Can you try my OC, Ari?


Spoiler: mew


----------



## Aali (Dec 23, 2015)

Can you please do a full body colored of my OC?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 23, 2015)

Sparro said:


> If you can, could you please do it with colour?


Yep color's fine. I do have a question though; what do his bangs look like? Does he have bangs? I have a good image in my head  of what he looks like but I'm not sure about what would be good for the bangs


----------



## Aali (Dec 23, 2015)

omg I just saw that your sig says UTAU. My oc is an UTAU XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 23, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yep color's fine. I do have a question though; what do his bangs look like? Does he have bangs? I have a good image in my head  of what he looks like but I'm not sure about what would be good for the bangs



Yeah, he'd have bangs, though they would probably be swept off to the side.

Thank you very much!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 24, 2015)

Aali said:


> omg I just saw that your sig says UTAU. My oc is an UTAU XD



Ooh ooh ooh yeessss utau it's so fun I have a bunch of covers and ust's I made but I'm too nervous to post them to youtube xD maybe someday... I tried to write an original song once, but English UTAUs are a pain to work with unless you speak phoneme so I probably won't be doing any originals unless I get an English Vocaloid since I'm too lazy to learn the phonemes lmao

Does she have a voicebank/vb download? I'd love to check her out, she's super cute!



Sparro said:


> Yeah, he'd have bangs, though they would probably be swept off to the side.
> 
> Thank you very much!



Alright, thank you! And no problem~


----------



## Aali (Dec 24, 2015)

Ikr. I have a cv vb but I really wanna make a VCCV one


----------



## kelpy (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm super duper lateeeee ;-;

Oh well.. I'll just leave this here.


Spoiler: her?



View attachment 159955


only color it if you're feeling up to it, I wouldn't want to stress you out. tysvm! Your art is beautiful~


----------



## mugii (Dec 24, 2015)

i cHANGED MY OC A G A I N  IM SO SORRY IF YOU COULD DRAW ANOTHER ONE I WILL PAY I WILL PAY



Spoiler:  if you dont wanna do her thats okay! i understand :0












thank you for considering and for dealing with me ;v;


----------



## himeki (Dec 24, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Spoiler: MayorEvvie
> 
> 
> 
> I love her design omg


PERF OMFG 
shes my TERA character OuO


----------



## milkday (Dec 24, 2015)

could you draw these two together? they're my best friend and i's twin acnl charas and i, uh, don't have an acnl ref of them so i'll have to use this. bee's the more responsible sibling (she's older) and felix is messy and cute.

http://imgur.com/a/KCQ04

also copic would be super duper nice! them in silly twin outfits (like bee as a bee, felix a cat) would be <3 <3<3


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 24, 2015)

Ok broski, I hope this won't be an issue, idk if you've played Undertale at any chance, but if you haven't finished it or played it at all, hopefully you won't be spoiled too hard.

Ness from Earthbound


Spoiler: EB boi











Wearing Sans' clothing and same pose as this, but with minor changes with colors


Spoiler: Skeleton body yooo










-Slipper color changed to Red (ONLY if you do a full art, but I doubt that so inclusion is YOUR choice)
-White shirt to be the color of Ness' Yellow colored stripes (to retain the theme of Blue/Yellow colors on Ness' shirt)
-Since Ness has no neck (EB characters are like bobble heads, lmao) so no neck if possible, I can elaborate more on this if needed via VM/PM
-Expression can be to of your choice if you don't feel Sans' smile would work out.

Otherwise the rest is fine, just one little extra detail on the eye.


Spoiler: For the safety of Undertale peeps who don't want to see spoilers



Sans has a boss fight on the Genocide run of the game and well, various fan art of him has him with an aura around one of his eyes, I'd like this to be on Ness too, but in a Purple color.

Notable examples of what I mean.















Traditional, Digital, color choice, all yours to make since I want to make you feel happy the way you'd like to do it.

I will have to commission you with Bells again sometime tho, there's a character I think you'd have fun drawing, but I thought this was a little more important before that though.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Dec 24, 2015)

> Spoiler: Kawaii Cupcakes



OH MY LORD ITS PERFECT 
the pose and how you drew them... aaaaaaah it's so perfect! <3
thanks so much!!!


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 24, 2015)

I love her! Shes adorable!!


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 26, 2015)

Maybe draw me please ? 

https://www.instagram.com/m.er.cedes/


----------



## Roxi (Dec 26, 2015)

Woah your art is amazing! 

Maybe draw my oc? ^-^

http://sta.sh/01j3em4iyvuh


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 30, 2015)

I apologize for not posting recently, I've been sick these past few days.

Everything will uploaded this weekend or maybe tomorrow/Friday.

This also means no new requests, as I will be back in school starting Monday


----------



## Pusheen (Dec 30, 2015)

maybe my oc? c: here

( when you're not busy )


----------



## momiji345 (Dec 31, 2015)

I Would like a picture if your freebie still  available


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 31, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I apologize for not posting recently, I've been sick these past few days.


Hope you're better now, no worries for the delay!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jan 2, 2016)

Here's the final bunch of freebies!


Spoiler: Sparro



I hope this turned out okay!










Spoiler: Sugarella













Spoiler: Aali



She's so cute ahhhh I really wanna hear what her voicebank sounds like! And if you ever decide to make a VCCV, hope it all goes well! I know nothing about making UTAU banks, I only make songs, haha. My dad also got me an english vocaloid for christmas so I'm gonna try to make originals too let's see how it goes ahhh










Spoiler: Mugii













Spoiler: kisskissfall-inlove



Here's Bee as a bee and Felix as a cat! They're more so Halloween costumes than silly twin outfits but, ah, it seemed like a fun idea!









Spoiler: Roxi













Spoiler: Luckypinch













Spoiler: Pasta













Spoiler: Aaaaaaand finally the fabulous Hyogo



Whoah, the quality really shot down when I resized this... dunno how that happened. I can PM you the full sized one if you'd like
Being completely honest, I didn't like this one as much as when I drew Lucas for you last time, but upon coloring it, I actually really like how it turned out! The eye aura didn't turn out as well as I wanted it to, but that's kinda because my purples suck haha

If you want anything changed, let me know! And also feel free to commission me anytime; at the moment, I'd prefer RLC but I don't have a PayPal and I don't even know if you'd be able to do that so bells would be fine in that case. I won't be able to do much now because of school anyway but if you're fine with it taking a while, that's cool too







~~~~~~

And that's all! Like I said, I'll be coloring Sej's and Nightmares' pictures, but I'm not quite sure when they'll be up. Also to the two people who requested before this post was up, I'll see if I can get around to them, but we'll have to see how school goes.

Other than that, this freebie thread will be closed ~UNTIL LATE MARCH~ when I have spring break! I know it sucks, but school is just ughhhhh? 

I might be around for a few weekends here and there, but don't get your hopes up too much, haha~

I'll see you all later!
~~~~

EDIT:

I can't believe I forgot to post this omg I meant to


Spoiler: Bonus Art!



[His name's Behemo and I love him]





You can see a more high quality version on my [Tumblr!] sky_shaymin is also my instagram name, if anyone was wondering, I sign my stuff a lot with that


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh, are you closing it now, or is it still possible to request? o: (I love your art, by the way! c: )
Edit: I am an idiot for not seeing your title omg. Anyway, can't wait to see you back open! <3


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jan 2, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Oh, are you closing it now, or is it still possible to request? o: (I love your art, by the way! c: )
> Edit: I am an idiot for not seeing your title omg. Anyway, can't wait to see you back open! <3


It's fine, don't worry about it. If you wanted to commission, I'd be able to do it now, but freebies are closed because of my school break ending. They'll be back later, though! Just? not for a bit haha


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Spoiler: Aali
> 
> 
> 
> She's so cute ahhhh I really wanna hear what her voicebank sounds like! And if you ever decide to make a VCCV, hope it all goes well! I know nothing about making UTAU banks, I only make songs, haha. My dad also got me an english vocaloid for christmas so I'm gonna try to make originals too let's see how it goes ahhh



Not gonna lie, my jaw dropped when I saw her, she is so amazing than you so so so much! I love the little music note you added and how it looks like she is singing. I love it so much. And good luck with your English Vocaloid


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Here's the final bunch of freebies!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sparro
> ...



Ahh she's adorable!! Thank you so much


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 2, 2016)

That Ness piece came out really well, I'm honestly shocked with how impressive each piece of artwork you make comes out, amazing! 8)

If you could send the full picture size via PM that'd be amazing too, about a commission, I CAN do RLC but I don't know if I can as of now, I can gladly do bells whenever I have more collected!


----------



## brownboy102 (Jan 2, 2016)

I logged on once more to see this.

I love it.
I love it so much.
I really love it so much.
Thank you, oh so much. He's perfect, I really love it. So perfect!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jan 3, 2016)

bump for pick ups!


----------



## Aali (Jan 3, 2016)

staying subbed to this for March, you can bet that I will be back *evil laughter*


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jan 4, 2016)

I know some of you have seen this, but some other people still need to pick up and I wanna make sure everyone's happy before I leave 

For anyone new, requests are closed until late March


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks! I can't wait to see it


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 25, 2016)

Heyyyyy guys, as promised, I'm back! I'll only be around for a week or so though. I'm sorry I wasn't able to get those colored drawings up, but as it turns out, I was busier with school than I thought. I might go back and color them, but my art style has changed a bit since last time so I'm not sure….

Here's some new examples to go with my slightly-different art style! Sorry about quality; it messed up when resizing


Spoiler: New Sketches!


































Spoiler: Colored New things















~~~~~

And that's all for now! I'm not sure how fast I'll be able to get these up because I'm pretty busy today, but it shouldn't take all too long


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 25, 2016)

WOw!! I love your line quality!! You are fantastic with pencils and traditional medium! Even your sketches are so gentle and precise.

Dadgum. 

Keep it up!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 25, 2016)

Ahh I feel guilty asking for more art from you, but I swear the piece you did for me before was literally _the best thing ever_ so yeah I hope you don't mind. >.<

[Him] or [him]? Or both together, that'd be amazing.

Feel free to ignore me if you don't feel like it though. I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to request again.


----------



## kelpy (Mar 25, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Spoiler: Pasta



IM SO SORRY
I just noticed this
it's amazing
thank you 
so so so so much!! <3


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 25, 2016)

http://sta.sh/21prv8kgpnm3

Thanks for considering!


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 25, 2016)

Ahh yay, I love your art!! Consider mine? [x]


----------



## boujee (Mar 25, 2016)

ooh this is amazing 
maybe him?
http://sta.sh/21elqjjqik9s


----------



## milkyi (Mar 25, 2016)

Maybe her? [x]

Thanks for considering! xx

(Her full outfit is the rest of the sweater, then black leggings and these.)


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2016)

yeahh

http://sta.sh/214fvor52g77
http://sta.sh/22d733v0gr2x
http://sta.sh/2itanw76u1h
http://sta.sh/21c4c2d5ji8g

consider any of these cuties


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 25, 2016)

Glad to see you're back!! c:
Consider my OC? o: https://toyhou.se/335346.celestine
Thank you for this!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 25, 2016)

I'll see what I can do~

Nothing's going to be posted today because I'm too busy, but there should be some tomorrow


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 25, 2016)

Could you possible draw me bc i'm a loser?
http://prntscr.com/ak39pu
http://prntscr.com/ak3a4l
http://prntscr.com/ak3adh

I can understand if my hair is too much hassle aha!


----------



## Elov (Mar 25, 2016)

It would be amazing if you could do these two together. ^^ [x] and [x] if not then just the girl... Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes, I totally drew them all haha. If anyone wants a full size version of their drawing, I can PM it if interested~


Spoiler: Pokemanz













Spoiler: Nightmares













Spoiler: Gamzee













Spoiler: xCherryskyx













Spoiler: milkirue













Spoiler: skarmoury













Spoiler: Cherrii













Spoiler: Fizzii













Spoiler: Elov


----------



## jiny (Mar 26, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yes, I totally drew them all haha. If anyone wants a full size version of their drawing, I can PM it if interested~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pokemanz
> ...


omg yes she's perfect!!!!!!!! tysm c:


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 26, 2016)

Aww thank you so much, she's adorable! ^_^


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 26, 2016)

Ahhh I love them!! Thanks so much! Would you mind PMing? ^-^


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 26, 2016)

Omfggg I love it, thank you!!!

The way you colour is just amazing I can't  ;-;

Could you PM me too?


----------



## Soniaa (Mar 26, 2016)

omg ur art is errythin 
i lub ittt
can u pls draw my oc c;


Spoiler: Shiro


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 26, 2016)

Thank you so much for mine! I love it c:


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 26, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Ahhh I love them!! Thanks so much! Would you mind PMing? ^-^





Nightmares said:


> Omfggg I love it, thank you!!!
> 
> The way you colour is just amazing I can't  ;-;
> 
> Could you PM me too?


Sent ^_^


----------



## quartztho (Mar 26, 2016)

Your art is absolutely amazing omg! If you ever feel like drawing one of my OC's, go for it! If not, that's fine. Have a nice day!!


----------



## Elov (Mar 26, 2016)

OH MY GOD!!! I'm dying!!! You are amazing thank you so much! They all look so beautiful. ;^; Would you mind pming me the full size as well? Thanks again! >w<


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 27, 2016)

Soniaa said:


> omg ur art is errythin
> i lub ittt
> can u pls draw my oc c;





Biffandwendyareawesome said:


> Your art is absolutely amazing omg! If you ever feel like drawing one of my OC's, go for it! If not, that's fine. Have a nice day!!


Sure! And thanks ahhhh



Elov said:


> OH MY GOD!!! I'm dying!!! You are amazing thank you so much! They all look so beautiful. ;^; Would you mind pming me the full size as well? Thanks again! >w<


Sent! I might send another one tomorrow with better lighting
~~~~~~

Also, I finished a VOCALOID & UTAU cover of this one song, so I drew a little thing to celebrate!


Spoiler: omg it's digital what










This is still a traditional freebie thread though, so please don't ask for any digital haha


----------



## boujee (Mar 27, 2016)

May I get a pm too?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 27, 2016)

Omg could I pay you to do another? xD
Your art is too awesome haha


----------



## Bunnilla (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh my gosh I draw a bit myself, but not as good as you 
 Could you please draw like a shaymin girl ? Sky forme preferred Thank you ^^


----------



## milkyi (Mar 27, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yes, I totally drew them all haha. If anyone wants a full size version of their drawing, I can PM it if interested~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cherrii



Omg, I love it soooo much! Could you pm me the full size version? Tysm! <3


----------



## Bunnilla (Mar 27, 2016)

Yeah thats what I made took me awhile


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 28, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Omg could I pay you to do another? xD
> Your art is too awesome haha


If you really want to ahhh



Gamzee said:


> May I get a pm too?





Cherrii said:


> Omg, I love it soooo much! Could you pm me the full size version? Tysm! <3


Sent ^_^


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 28, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> If you really want to ahhh
> 
> 
> 
> Sent ^_^



Ahh really? Do you know how much TBT you're wanting? I'd kinda like a fullbody, but whatever you want haha


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 28, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Ahh really? Do you know how much TBT you're wanting? I'd kinda like a fullbody, but whatever you want haha


Uhhhhhhhhh I'm super bad at prices (it's the reason why I've never had a true commission thread) and I don't know how much my art should be worth, so I guess you can pick? I've seen art go anywhere from 100-500 and sometimes even more, so it's your call i should really do one of those pricing threads sometime but i'm too lazy 

Fullbody is fine


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 28, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Uhhhhhhhhh I'm super bad at prices (it's the reason why I've never had a true commission thread) and I don't know how much my art should be worth, so I guess you can pick? I've seen art go anywhere from 100-500 and sometimes even more, so it's your call i should really do one of those pricing threads sometime but i'm too lazy
> 
> Fullbody is fine



Hmm.....300TBT? //is really bad at pricing too

If that's not enough, just let me know! 
Thanks so much!

http://sta.sh/21e3cydxobpm


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 28, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Hmm.....300TBT? //is really bad at pricing too
> 
> If that's not enough, just let me know!
> Thanks so much!
> ...


That's fine!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh dang, welcome back Absol! (Even tho you came back like 3 days ago)
How's life? Been able to take things easy?

inb4 "Who this?" But it is I, Hyogo.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 28, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> Oh dang, welcome back Absol! (Even tho you came back like 3 days ago)
> How's life? Been able to take things easy?
> 
> inb4 "Who this?" But it is I, Hyogo.



HYOOGOOOOOOO AAAAAAAH HI HI  Nice to see you again!
Yep, spring break finally came around so I'm back for a little while with all the art stuff!

Life's been pretty good! School's better than it was when I left, that's for sure. And yeah, thankfully I've been able to take it pretty easy ^_^ I've been playing around with music software in my spare time recently, if my signature is any indication lol

Still don't have as much time to draw as I'd like to, but I did just start on some super long comic thing about my OCs... I hope I can stay committed to it since it won't be done anytime soon haha

It's definitely nice to be back, I wish I could be on more

~~~~~

Freebies will be up tomorrow; Nightmares' commission might be up towards the end of the day or the day after 
(Also, friendly reminder that my timezone is PST)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 29, 2016)

I'd love for you to draw my OC whenever you have the time to. Thanks!

Lucio



(click for the full image)​


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 29, 2016)

Here's some more stuff!


Spoiler: Soniaa














Spoiler: Biffandwendyareawesome



She's supposed to be like? twirling her crown around on her finger hahah










Spoiler: ShayminSkies











Again, if anyone wants full resolution, just let me know


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 29, 2016)

Ahhh are you doing commissions too?? I really hate to ask but do you think I could commission one last piece? It'd be a fullbody.

If you don't want to I completely understand. you've done so much for me already <3


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 29, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Ahhh are you doing commissions too?? I really hate to ask but do you think I could commission one last piece? It'd be a fullbody.
> 
> If you don't want to I completely understand. you've done so much for me already <3


I guess you could if you really wanted to?? I'm fine either way


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 29, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I guess you could if you really wanted to?? I'm fine either way



COOL. Okay, I was hoping for a fullbody of just Nathan since I loved how you did him and I realized I have like no fullbody refs of him.

[Refs]

Only note is that his shoes aren't black, they're orange/white like in the one pic on the ref sheet.
I'll totally pay 400 for this. i feel so bad asking for more art ahhhh but thank you


----------



## quartztho (Mar 29, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Here's some more stuff!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Soniaa
> ...



Oh my gosh!! That is absolutely amazing! I love it so much, thank you!


----------



## Soniaa (Mar 31, 2016)

omg i love it
its mad cute <33333 
thank you so much!!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 31, 2016)

You are so talented! Just... just... just... Gr!


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 31, 2016)

Would you think about drawing my OCs maybe, if you have time
http://toyhou.se/335084.sirius-schinter
http://toyhou.se/335082.jacob-jake-sironsteel
http://toyhou.se/335067.karsin-murks
Thank you for considering :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> HYOOGOOOOOOO AAAAAAAH HI HI  Nice to see you again!
> Yep, spring break finally came around so I'm back for a little while with all the art stuff!
> 
> Life's been pretty good! School's better than it was when I left, that's for sure. And yeah, thankfully I've been able to take it pretty easy ^_^ I've been playing around with music software in my spare time recently, if my signature is any indication lol
> ...


Man, I'm so fcking slow it's amazing.

:'DDDDDDDDD
Glad to hear you're on break now!

Music software huh? I've recently got into video editing, it sure is harder than it sounds lmao, but I hope you're having fun playing with Music!

And that sounds neat! I bet you can stay motivated and committed enough to finish it, surely!

You've got no spaces free for another commission perhaps? I'd love it if you could attempt to draw Corrin from Fire Emblem.


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi, if you have time I'd love if you could draw my mayor ^^

http://imgur.com/a/4TUSk


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 1, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> Man, I'm so fcking slow it's amazing.
> 
> :'DDDDDDDDD
> Glad to hear you're on break now!
> ...



I'll try my best! Not sure when it'll be up though since I go back to school on Monday. I might have to just pm it when it's finished instead of posting it here, but we'll see what happens. And good luck with video editing! 

~~~

Speaking of that, the rest of the freebies and Nightmares' commission should be up tomorrow… Maaaaaaybe Pokemanz's as well? Most likely nothing will be up on Sunday because I'm not gonna be home but I don't know how long I'm gonna be gone for so

****And with that, that's all for this round!! I'll post the stuff stated above tomorrow, and then I will be back in June when school gets out! If you've already posted something in this thread, don't worry, you'll still get a drawing (SO PLEASE CHECK BACK FOR PICK UP), just no new requests *****


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I'll try my best! Not sure when it'll be up though since I go back to school on Monday. I might have to just pm it when it's finished instead of posting it here, but we'll see what happens. And good luck with video editing!


That's quite alright, I have a thread in the Museum marketplace with references to Corrin in his red color in Smash Bros if you need those.

Thanksss! I hope you've had fun doing music c:


----------



## Bunnilla (Apr 2, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Here's some more stuff!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Soniaa
> ...


Omg its so cute ^^ tysm


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 2, 2016)

Here's the last of the freebies! I will PM Pokemanz and Hyoshido theirs when they are finished. I don't have a time estimate, but expect them either tomorrow or next weekend, sorry. It's because of school; there's nothing I can do about that.

Like the past few times, I can PM full resolution if you want it 


Spoiler: Nightmares



I'll pm you the full one btw, but I can't do it right now because I'm going out for a bit










Spoiler: Mega_Cabbage













Spoiler: Cadbberry













Spoiler: padfoot6











See you all in June!


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 2, 2016)

Ahhhh I love Sirius! You drew him so well, thank you so so much, if I could ever repay you let me know


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you very much! I love it! I really like your art style! 

(jealous of your copics btw...)


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 3, 2016)

Ahhhhh she looks amazing!! Thank you so much ^~^


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 3, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Here's the last of the freebies! I will PM Pokemanz and Hyoshido theirs when they are finished. I don't have a time estimate, but expect them either tomorrow or next weekend, sorry. It's because of school; there's nothing I can do about that.
> 
> Like the past few times, I can PM full resolution if you want it
> 
> ...



AHHHHH IT LOOKS GORGEOUS THANK YOU!!

I'd love a PM if you get a chance~


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 9, 2016)

HEY GUYS guess what? It's June and I'm back for the summer!

Sorry to all those who I said I would PM stuff to; school was way busier than expected. It's like the teachers saved all the work for the last two months or something...seriously, a chemistry unit test the day before finals? who does that smh

But the point is, I'm back to do more freebies! My coloring style has changed a small bit; I've been trying to use less white pen, but other than that, everything's mostly the same as it was in April! I guess my drawings are a bit neater, but not enough to make that big of a difference.

If you wanted to ask for a commission instead (I had a couple of people ask last time), that's fine! Just remember that this is a freebie thread, so if for some reason you want a commission, I'd appreciate it if you PMed me instead.

And that's all! It's really nice to be back~


----------



## cherriielle (Jun 9, 2016)

Yay, welcome back! Maybe [ her ] ?
I'm excited to see your new stuff!


----------



## himeki (Jun 9, 2016)

ahhh welcome back! pmed you about a com, but id love it if you could do [sorano] or [hime] or together!


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 9, 2016)

http://sta.sh/210ukyd531c1?edit=1
http://sta.sh/22ff6r2sn5qx?edit=1
http://sta.sh/22210q26lwh8?edit=1

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Aali (Jun 9, 2016)

OH MY GOSH HI! I was wondering when you were coming back!

I would love another freeb from you ;w;

I have a new baby http://toyhou.se/419057.satoshi-kajir


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2016)

omg welcome back!

can you draw her and him together? ^^

they're brother & sister btw ^^;


----------



## Schnitzel (Jun 9, 2016)

I sadly don't have anything I'd like you to draw for me but just thought I'd stop by and say your artwork is amazing! I love how you colour and the expressions you manage to portray. Top notch *thumbs up*


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 9, 2016)

Schnitzel said:


> I sadly don't have anything I'd like you to draw for me but just thought I'd stop by and say your artwork is amazing! I love how you colour and the expressions you manage to portray. Top notch *thumbs up*


Thanks! 
~~~

Freebies will probably be up tomorrow and possibly Saturday as well


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jun 9, 2016)

aaaaa, welcome back! I've been lurking on this thread since forever ahaha

Would you consider drawing one of these derps? 
Thank you for considering!!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 9, 2016)

Maybe you'd consider any of these?<3


Spoiler







Thank you so much, your art is beautiful


----------



## chapstick (Jun 9, 2016)

Could you do my signature? And do you except tips?


----------



## Katie1313 (Jun 9, 2016)

Spoiler: Jen





 (Lone wolf, and a little sassy)



Thanks for considering!


----------



## etsusho (Jun 10, 2016)

Your drawings are so cute!

For your consideration:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=173757&d=1464644091

Thanks


----------



## Milleram (Jun 10, 2016)

Would you considering drawing one of my OCs? 

http://sweet-misery788.deviantart.com/art/Vampire-Chibis-for-sweet-misery788-393351228

Thanks for offering to do this!


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 10, 2016)

Mind drawing my character with her younger brother South italy please?(Colored)
http://i.imgur.com/AxOHwfv.png


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 10, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> Could you do my signature? And do you except tips?


Yea, I do! But only if you really want to; I don't mind~


----------



## Aali (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey! I know I already made a request, but can I request a freebie for someone else? (like a surprise thing)



Spoiler: here is their OC


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 10, 2016)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> aaaaa, welcome back! I've been lurking on this thread since forever ahaha
> 
> Would you consider drawing one of these derps?
> Thank you for considering!!


Yeah, definitely! Would you be okay with an inked drawing since the refs are pencil sketches? I'm not sure what to do for colors


Aali said:


> Hey! I know I already made a request, but can I request a freebie for someone else? (like a surprise thing)


Yeah, that's fine
~~~

Anyways, here's some stuff! Check back later/tomorrow for more!


Spoiler: xCherryskyx













Spoiler: Nightmares













Spoiler: Aali













Spoiler: Kianli













Spoiler: EtchaSketch











If you want the full size, just send me a PM


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 10, 2016)

MOONLIGHT YOU ARE AWESOME 

I love it so much :,)
Thank you haha <3


----------



## cherriielle (Jun 10, 2016)

AAAA tysm!!! I love it! ^^


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 10, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yeah, definitely! Would you be okay with an inked drawing since the refs are pencil sketches? I'm not sure what to do for colors
> 
> Yeah, that's fine
> ~~~
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH OMG<33


----------



## Elov (Jun 10, 2016)

Ah, welcome back c: God I seriously love your art! Maybe consider her Thank you so much!


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

AAAAA SO CUTE!! thanks asfghl


----------



## Aali (Jun 10, 2016)

OH MY GOSH THAT IS MY FAV PIC OF THAT OC SO FAR

Thank you! You never cease to amaze me! I hope you open a shop so I can just flood you with requests ^_^


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 11, 2016)

oh my gosh,, your art is amazing?? 
I love your style ovo hmm... could you possibly do either dalka or suoma? both are fe fan characters quq (dalka is nohrian, suoma is valmese)


----------



## chapstick (Jun 11, 2016)

Could you possibly do another for me? I know you haven't posted it yet, but I just had a makeover!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 11, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> Could you possibly do another for me? I know you haven't posted it yet, but I just had a makeover!


Sure!
~~~

I'm sorry I'm so slow with these omg


Spoiler: Katie1313














Spoiler: Etsusho













Spoiler: amye.miller











I'm gonna be out of town tomorrow and Monday, so more will be up either later today or Tuesday


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 11, 2016)

Awhhhh!!!! So ADORABLLE omgggg I just saw it omg ; v ; I was wondering if you could do a full body and color it because I would gladly pay tbt I would feel bad if you agree to doing one more and it's full body. This made my day omgg
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?369133-Buying-art-in-various-styles&highlight=


----------



## princesse (Jun 11, 2016)

Ref:
any of my ocs Or my mayor is fine!


----------



## Milleram (Jun 11, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Sure!
> ~~~
> 
> I'm sorry I'm so slow with these omg
> ...



Eek! Oh my gosh! I love it! He looks amazing! <3 TYSM!


----------



## Katie1313 (Jun 11, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Sure!
> ~~~
> 
> I'm sorry I'm so slow with these omg
> ...



So amazing! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## chapstick (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm next on another art thread atm so that can be your ref!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice art


----------



## Keitara (Jun 12, 2016)

Your style is so nice! It reminds me a little of Pokemon animation style * v *
If you dont mind, pls consider him or her ? Thank you for all the lovely freebies you make :')


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice stuff as always Absol!! \o/


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jun 12, 2016)

Aww your art is amazing! Ill just thow my OCs here if you find any time to do ANY of them that would be really amazing: http://toyhou.se/FaithTrustPixieDust/characters 

When did you start drawing? And what got you into drawing?


----------



## etsusho (Jun 12, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Sure!
> ~~~
> 
> I'm sorry I'm so slow with these omg
> ...



Just saw this.
So cute!  Love it!!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 13, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> I'm next on another art thread atm so that can be your ref!


Can you post/send a link please?



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Nice art


Thanks!



Hyoshido said:


> Nice stuff as always Absol!! \o/


Hyoshido!!  I'll have your drawing done soon I promise

I was gone this weekend so I didn't have much time to work on it but it should hopefully be done soon



Chelsaurus said:


> When did you start drawing? And what got you into drawing?


I started back in the summer of 2011! I had just become a really big fan of Pok?mon, so I'd draw a lot of the characters from the games and anime


----------



## chapstick (Jun 14, 2016)

Why? are you looking for an example of her art? She did my profile pic...

- - - Post Merge - - -

OKAY! Now can you do my cute new siggy?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 14, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> Why? are you looking for an example of her art? She did my profile pic...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OKAY! Now can you do my cute new siggy?


Yeah, I can! I was asking for refs of the new one cause to me your pro pic is still the old one. New one is in your sig now so that's fine. I'm probably misunderstanding everything so sorry for being so confused  ahh


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 15, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Hyoshido!!  I'll have your drawing done soon I promise
> 
> I was gone this weekend so I didn't have much time to work on it but it should hopefully be done soon


Heyyyy!! It's all fine :>

And I'll be patient :^O


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey guys, quick update

I'm posting this from my phone because for the past week or so my internet's been really slow, but now it's not working at all. I have Myuchuu, Aali, and Elov's drawings finished but I'm unable to post them because broken internet and I can't post the photos from my phone. I'll try to get them up as soon as I can


----------



## Aali (Jun 15, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Hey guys, quick update
> 
> I'm posting this from my phone because for the past week or so my internet's been really slow, but now it's not working at all. I have Myuchuu, Aali, and Elov's drawings finished but I'm unable to post them because broken internet and I can't post the photos from my phone. I'll try to get them up as soon as I can



Take your time. Your art is worth the wait


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 15, 2016)

Ayyyy look's like the internet's back, at least for now!

okay but seriously, I went to the art store and they still didn't have any colorless blender but they DID finally have the skin tone I've been wanting for ages can't buy it online for reasons


Spoiler: Myuchuu














Spoiler: Aali













Spoiler: Elov











More up soon!


----------



## chapstick (Jun 15, 2016)

So excited


----------



## Aali (Jun 15, 2016)

Awwww thank you! :3 I can't wait to give it to my friend 

I wish I could just keep requesting ;w;


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 15, 2016)

OH MY GOD! I'M SQUEALING RIGHT NOW.
THANK YOU SO MUCH, IT LOOKS AMAZING!


----------



## Elov (Jun 16, 2016)

Omg you drew her so amazingly! Thank you so much ! c:


----------



## ShudderSails (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello moonlight!! Are you still taking requests ? c:


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 16, 2016)

ShudderSails said:


> Hello moonlight!! Are you still taking requests ? c:


Yes, I am!
~~~~

Doing these in trios is a lot more manageable tbh so I think I'll stick with this format, at least for now. Some might be up later, but I have like… three or four commissions to work on so it might not be until tomorrow


Spoiler: vogelbiene













Spoiler: Maxibear42



I went ahead and did the new design; if you still want me to do the old one, just let me know!










Spoiler: princesse











Luckypinch, I didn't skip yours, I just need more time to work on it since it's a full body


----------



## princesse (Jun 16, 2016)

Ahhh so cute! Tysm! *chants* MAKE A SHOP! MAKE A SHOP!


----------



## ShudderSails (Jun 16, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yes, I am!
> ~~~~
> 
> Doing these in trios is a lot more manageable tbh so I think I'll stick with this format, at least for now. Some might be up later, but I have like… three or four commissions to work on so it might not be until tomorrow
> ...



Can you perhaps draw my mayor? ♡ 



She has a palatial tank dress on and yellow rainboots (only if youre doing full body )


----------



## chapstick (Jun 16, 2016)

She is so cute! Could you possibly add SOME of the rest of her body? If not, that is fine too.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 16, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> She is so cute! Could you possibly add SOME of the rest of her body? If not, that is fine too.


I'd have to make another drawing of her to do that, so no, sorry. If you wanted to request again I could do another one with more


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2016)

Oh my gods!! Your art is AMAZING! <3 You definitely should open up a shop!

Would you perhaps draw my OC? o:

Ref: http://i.imgur.com/9eGn2kN.png


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2016)

double post, sorry :C


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 16, 2016)

princesse said:


> Ahhh so cute! Tysm! *chants* MAKE A SHOP! MAKE A SHOP!





Shimmer said:


> Oh my gods!! Your art is AMAZING! <3 You definitely should open up a shop!


I've been thinking about opening up a shop for a long time, but I'm not quite sure how I should set it up and stuff


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jun 16, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yeah, definitely! Would you be okay with an inked drawing since the refs are pencil sketches? I'm not sure what to do for colors


Oh goodness, I'm super sorry I didn't reply in a timely fashion! ; ^;

An inked drawing would be lovely, thank you so much for considering one of my derps ' U'


----------



## NicPlays (Jun 16, 2016)

Your art is so nice! Can you draw my OC?

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ClBwVlXWkAA9ojx?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## Aali (Jun 16, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I've been thinking about opening up a shop for a long time, but I'm not quite sure how I should set it up and stuff



Do it so I can spam you with requests


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 16, 2016)

Oh wow, your art is amazing!! If you're still doing some i'd like to request my mayor for consideration! I second that you should open a shop, 



Spoiler: xx


----------



## kazaf (Jun 16, 2016)

Sweet,  nice drawings.  It'll be great if you could consider my mayor



Spoiler: mayor








I also have a pic for a couple drawing but i prefer to sent that through PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Aali (Jun 16, 2016)

I'mma hit you with another request but feel free to ignore it and if you open a shop I'll request it there :3

https://toyhou.se/423734.satoshi-s-little-sister

It's my oc's lil sis she's like 9 :x again feel free to ignore and I'll reqyest if you open a shop


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 16, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yes, I am!
> ~~~~
> 
> Doing these in trios is a lot more manageable tbh so I think I'll stick with this format, at least for now. Some might be up later, but I have like? three or four commissions to work on so it might not be until tomorrow
> ...



oh my gosh, you drew them perfectly!!
thank you so much for doing my request quq


----------



## Aali (Jun 16, 2016)

bump cuz glitched


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so sorry about taking so long with these; some things came up. I'm also out of some grey colors now so hopefully I'll be able to get refills soon


Spoiler: Keitara













Spoiler: Chelsaurus













Spoiler: ShudderSails


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 22, 2016)

Whoa! Your art is so cool! Would you mind doing mine? And take as long as you need! There's no rush. ^u^


Spoiler: ref ^^






Thanks for considering.


----------



## Tangle (Jun 22, 2016)

I would love if you could draw one or two of my OC's! Um I just need to know how to show refs. Can I link my drawings of them from Deviantart?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 22, 2016)

Tangle said:


> I would love if you could draw one or two of my OC's! Um I just need to know how to show refs. Can I link my drawings of them from Deviantart?


Yeah, that's fine!


----------



## Tangle (Jun 22, 2016)

OMG I just realized your icon is from TWEWY! 
Ohh what OC should I choose? Um... How about her? Here's 2 references for her ^^
http://tangle38.deviantart.com/art/Jazz-613544240?q=gallery:Tangle38/55717370&qo=9
http://tangle38.deviantart.com/art/Jazz-Drawing-613544645?q=gallery:Tangle38/55717370&qo=8


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 22, 2016)

Tangle said:


> OMG I just realized your icon is from TWEWY!



Yes! I love that game so much! And Crazy Math Man Sho is one of my favorites just because he's so over the top and haha I don't know how to describe him tbh but yeah that game's great
~~~

Surprise! Double upload today~


Spoiler: Shimmer













Spoiler: FruitsChinpoG



This didn't turn out the way I wanted so if you want me to draw another one it's fine with me










Spoiler: NicPlays













Spoiler: FleshyBro













Spoiler: kazaf











And here's a bonus!


Spoiler: Sassy Space Princess


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jun 22, 2016)

GaaaaaAAAH! Thank you so much, he looks amazing! //sobs

if you really want to do another drawing, you're free to do so, but I'm super grateful for the one you drew already ; U;


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 22, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yes! I love that game so much! And Crazy Math Man Sho is one of my favorites just because he's so over the top and haha I don't know how to describe him tbh but yeah that game's great
> ~~~
> 
> Surprise! Double upload today~
> ...



AAA You drew Galaco! WHY DID I NOT SEE YOUR SIG BEFORE. Respect levels are over 9000 right now


----------



## etsusho (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi!  
Wondering if you would consider drawing her:



Spoiler: pic




she has long pink hair in a side braid.  she doesn't need the jewels and the dress can just be less complicated



Thanks for your consideration!!!


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

hi! i was wondering if you could do another request for me?  it's okay if you can't i understand c:

can you draw her & her together? ^^

they're twins, but the blue one is more mischievious & immature, while the pink one is shy, mature & kind.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 23, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> AAA You drew Galaco! WHY DID I NOT SEE YOUR SIG BEFORE. Respect levels are over 9000 right now


Awww, thanks! My respect levels for you are the same right now because you know who she is! Not a lot of people do :/

I actually downloaded her trial other day, so I drew that of her to celebrate~ I actually just uploaded my first vocaloid cover to youtube and I'm pretty excited about it.. Well, it's not my first cover but it's the first one I uploaded lol. I'd link to it but there's some swearing in it and even though the lyrics aren't in English, the meaning isn't exactly the nicest and yeahhhh that's probably against the rules


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 23, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Awww, thanks! My respect levels for you are the same right now because you know who she is! Not a lot of people do :/
> 
> I actually downloaded her trial other day, so I drew that of her to celebrate~ I actually just uploaded my first vocaloid cover to youtube and I'm pretty excited about it.. Well, it's not my first cover but it's the first one I uploaded lol. I'd link to it but there's some swearing in it and even though the lyrics aren't in English, the meaning isn't exactly the nicest and yeahhhh that's probably against the rules



Aww that sucks. But thats cool that you uploaded it! :>
Congrats for getting Galaco too! ^o^
And yesss I love Vocaloid so much, it was one of the big things that got me into Japanese lifestyle and anime style things. 
Almost every song I heard, I fell in love with. They were all just so catchy and stll are!


----------



## treetops (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey there! I'm not sure if this is possible, but could you draw my mayor? Here's a reference of her. ;u;


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 23, 2016)

Oh my god! My OC looks great the way your drew her!! Thank you VERY much!!


----------



## namiieco (Jun 24, 2016)

It's amazing how you do everyone and still manage to keep the same quality of work ^ ^;


Spoiler


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 25, 2016)

Utarara said:


> It's amazing how you do everyone and still manage to keep the same quality of work ^ ^;


Do you happen to have a larger picture? When I try to enlarge it to get better details, it just makes it blurry ;;

~~~~

Three more freebies!!


Spoiler: Aali













Spoiler: Skweekerz













Spoiler: Tangle











Sorry if these look a bit different than normal; I was playing around with a new drawing/coloring style and it was kinda awkward going back after doing them



Spoiler: New Stuff!!



Watermarks because these are some of my OCS
















i know i just did a freebie in this pose but i couldn't resist vv













also I stopped resizing images so these are all full size


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 25, 2016)

Hope you don't mind if I ask for another, lol. Mind drawing her in the uniform on the right please?Thank you! Mind drawing her with Spain(Gakuen version) too Please?Thank you!


----------



## Tangle (Jun 25, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Do you happen to have a larger picture? When I try to enlarge it to get better details, it just makes it blurry ;;
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> ...



*Dies from amazingness*


----------



## Trystin (Jun 25, 2016)

Do you think you could draw me Daryl from The Walking Dead? The "version" or from season 5(?) of when he had longer hair?

Here's a anime ish version I found online that I love


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 26, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Do you happen to have a larger picture? When I try to enlarge it to get better details, it just makes it blurry ;;
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> ...




I saw the image in the first spoiler ane immediately loved the coloring! Then I anxiously opened mine. OMG IT WAS THE GREATEST THING EVER. THANK YOU SO MUCH! ♡
Literally the pose and expression is perfect! And I love how fluffy the hair is! >w<
You made my night! :3


----------



## Ossy (Jun 27, 2016)

Agggh, you're art is cute owo Would you like to do my mayor? Here's a photo for ref:


you can do her in this pose or not...whatever is fine!


----------



## Aali (Jun 27, 2016)

Ah shes so cute! TYSM!

I hope you open a shop, I feel bad making so many requests (even it's only been like 4 and 1 was for someone else XD)


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 28, 2016)

It would be awesome if you opened a shop actually!
Also mind if I request another? I think I'm in love with your art style ♡

You can choose from any one of them. ^-^
[OCs click here!]


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 28, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Spoiler: FleshyBro



oh wow, i just seen this now!! I love it, it's great, the pose is fab 100% (thank you!!)


----------



## namiieco (Jun 29, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Do you happen to have a larger picture? When I try to enlarge it to get better details, it just makes it blurry ;;
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> ...





Spoiler






gosh, sorry i didnt see the message! you can just do this one instead sorry its kinds.. horrible looking, i whipped it up right before school soz
-ignore those attached ones-


----------



## namiieco (Jul 21, 2016)

bump?


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 21, 2016)

Great work as always!! Your drawing are super cool aaa ^^
Could I request another drawing? o: boop!
Thanks so much!! c:


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 21, 2016)

Gasp are you doing this still? o.o
Perhaps one of my characters? :'3
http://toyhou.se/Skweekerz/characters


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jul 26, 2016)

Omg sorry for disappearing again.... I left because I ran out of ink for my skin tones and all of my greys. I kept having things come up and kinda forgot to come tell you all. The refills should come soon, but I'm not sure...

Another reason was because I've been thinking about opening up a shop, but I'm not sure how I should set it up/price things, and on top of that im trying to get a paypal or something so I can do a few rlc as well; my dad has still not gotten around to it

I hope to be back again soon and thanks for understanding~


----------



## Trystin (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi MoonlightAbsol  I sent my request through PM. Let me know if you're able to do it or not cx


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 26, 2016)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Omg sorry for disappearing again.... I left because I ran out of ink for my skin tones and all of my greys. I kept having things come up and kinda forgot to come tell you all. The refills should come soon, but I'm not sure...
> 
> Another reason was because I've been thinking about opening up a shop, but I'm not sure how I should set it up/price things, and on top of that im trying to get a paypal or something so I can do a few rlc as well; my dad has still not gotten around to it
> 
> I hope to be back again soon and thanks for understanding~



Alright thats fine! If you open a shop I suggest you sell for 500-700 TBT and $4-$6 RLC


----------

